# sorry all not sure where to ask this



## colorcham427 (May 17, 2011)

I thought this would fit since the trip is my backyard and local wooded areas lol.

I am curious, if any of you know of any cool species in central/northern NJ?

I am 15 min away from Newark airport in case any of you are local? I caught 5 species the other day that are really cool looking, I can't wait to post pix!


----------



## p1glet (May 30, 2011)

Don't wait, just post them


----------



## colorcham427 (May 30, 2011)

lol I do not have a camera that can show anything lol sorry, I am trying my best to hunt down some wolf, weavers, and other larger species. there are some cool beetles here too in the pine barrens.

any1 local???


----------

